# One move setup before execution for 3BLD



## turtwig (Sep 25, 2016)

I not sure if this is viable, but my idea is doing one move at the start of the execution to solve some pieces during 3BLD. It's kind of hard to explain so I'll give an example.
Take the scramble:
L' D' F2 L U2 B' F2 D2 R' B2 R' U' F2 D2 B2 U2
Notice the 3/4 cross on top. Given one of the pieces isn't your buffer piece, we can do a U' at the start of the execution phase to solve all three pieces in one move. Obviously, you would have to account for this in memo.

Pro: Solving multiple pieces in one move. You'd get to memo less and execute faster.
Cons: Memo would be much harder to memo, as you would need to visualize the one move. It's also quite a niche thing, so you might be better off practicing something else.

I not good at BLD, so I don't know how worth it this is, but I've gotten 3-4 piece blocks that could be solved in one move, so it definitely does happen, so maybe with some practice one could really take advantage of these cases.


----------



## newtonbase (Sep 25, 2016)

It would certainly cut down execution time but memo would be slow and risky. Maybe if you practiced it and came up with a decent technique it could speed things up.


----------



## Altha (Sep 25, 2016)

I've experimented with such stuff before but I still prefer doing the scramble without the setup because in the initial memo, mainly cos I'll most likely end up picking the cube in a different orientation and won't notice those edges till during or after I've finished memoing corners. Maybe if there was like a 1x2x3 block I might try it out but I don't think I've ever seen something like that in a bld solve before


----------



## xchippy (Sep 25, 2016)

I would just solve pieces into pseudo solved positions and do U prime at end because that's easier


----------



## leeo (Sep 25, 2016)

I use a similar idea, but read the cube as if an M move is applied also reading the cube from an x' offset. This only affects the four edges in the M slice, and the corners are unaffected. I only consider it if I find the majority of the corners are in-place twists -- for a 3-cycle system, this reduces the corner-memorization length in this special case to a near-average length.


----------

